# Routing "Hard" Compressed Air Lines



## Vaden

What is the best way to route "hard" compressed air lines around in my garage? Buy a kit or fabricate yourself?


----------



## Bushytails

Depends on what type of line you're using...

If you're using polypipe or similar, just use compression fitting elbows and the like.
If you're using copper, either use soft copper and a tube bender, or hard copper and solder elbows.
If you're using black pipe, thread and use threaded elbows.
If you're using rubber lines, lots of hose clamps...
If you're using PVC, you're doing it wrong.  stop now!

I'm not aware of an air line kit - it's called the plumbing section of your local hardware store.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Bushytails

Those sound really expensive...

Note you can get similar push-connect fittings for copper and pex at most hardware stores.  (except note that pex isn't suggested for compressed air use without further study, as what happens when it breaks after exposure to light isn't well tested, and like pvc it may explode in a cloud of high-velocity pointy shrapnel...)

If you want to be lazy, and you only have 125PSI compressors, you can use 3/4" heavy-duty garden hose...

--Bushytails


----------



## Bushytails

Oh, and I should add...  when installing your system, pay attention to all the little "how to install an air line" diagrams that show drops going up then down, and air lines gently sloping.  You _will_ find your tools filled with water if you ignore this.

--Bushytails


----------



## [email protected]

Any luck with this?  I just finished building my shop and was thinking about compressed air lines.  I just saw in my new Eastwood catalog this RapidAir system.  When I did a search I found the company and they offer both flexible and hard aluminum line kits.  Not a bad price.

RapidAir Products - Google it.


----------



## MTK Hot Rods

There are at least two companies offering compressor piping systems.

I think they are somewhat pricey compared to DIY plumbing supplies.

They appear to be easier to install then DIY stuff.

I will probably use one of the systems when I build my new shop.


Mike


----------



## Jackwagon

I used all Black Pipe in mine.  Took a lot of cutting and threading, but it looks good and works good.


----------



## d.yaros

I did it on my own.  Doing so included pre-install investigation of options and costs.  The so-called "kits" turned out to be far more expensive than black pipe.  I have lines on the back and side walls of my 3-bay garage, 4 drops and drains.  Except for grappling with 6 ft. long sections of black pipe, it was a pretty easy install, and works great!


----------



## Jackwagon

When I installed mine, I put a male coupler and a valve on the end of one of my down runs.  Not only does it serve as a drain for that run, but I can also fill my portable air tank with it.  I put the female coupler on the end of the hose on the air tank, then any of my air accessories will fit on it.  It works great.


----------



## DIYKiah

I was about to suggest that but it sounds like you figured it out!


----------



## Deckape

I found this discussion on HotRodders.com. It explains and answers many questions about installing Air Compressors and related systems.
Just trying to help. I hope I'm not violating any rules by posting this.
http://www.hotrodders.com/hrlist/lt.php?id=ZkQAUFMGWlENSFBUHgAFXFRU


----------



## Chris

^ Your link is not working.


----------



## Deckape

Try this one, it gives all the same information, just split up by authors/posters: http://www.hotrodders.com/kb/air-compressors Sorry, I should have checked before posting that link.


----------



## Deckape

Try this one, it gives all the same information, just split up by authors/posters: 
http://www.hotrodders.com/kb/air-compressors 
You may need to copy & paste the link.
Sorry, I should have checked before posting that link.


----------



## Chris

Both of those are working fine.


----------



## mustanggarage

I used both the rapid air setup and the aluminum piping in my garage.  I chose the aluminum over the pipe because it doesn't rust and it is easy to modify you don't need to thread the pipe if you want to cut a pipe for some reason.  yes it is more expensive but it really was not that bad.















the compressors are kept in this cabinet with the light that turns on when the power is turned on to the compressors.










all of the drops have a valve at the lowest point that allows me to drain any water that accumulates.


----------



## Chris

Nice set up.


----------

